# Please help our hometown! Thank you...



## JOETHECROW (Mar 31, 2011)

I posted this here because I was surprised to see this article on the front page of our local newspaper this morning...Most here don't get to see our own Penn Digger in his other role as the Mayor of our hometown...here's the link to vote, (if you still can before the deadline)...We "won" this distinction over every town in the nation except Fargo N.D. so far....[]

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Toughest-weather-in-America%25%25%25%25weather%25com-poll/m-397420/tm.htm


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 31, 2011)

WTG, Tom!  Good post.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 31, 2011)

'cause we're tough like Fargo!


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 31, 2011)

Average first freeze: September 17 

 Average last freeze: May 31 

 ..you got my vote..!!


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks, Charlie.  Even May 31 can be too early to plant things, as there is sometimes one more freeze left [&o]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 31, 2011)

Here's the weather channel chart showing the towns they eliminated thus far,...Don't know if it's big enough?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 31, 2011)

Tom's television spot on Fargo News today...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.valleynewslive.com/global/category.asp?c=194249&clipId=5710362&topVideoCatNo=194248&autoStart=true


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 31, 2011)

Too cool..  [][][]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 31, 2011)

Tom's radio show segment with Fargo Radio personality "Bruce" (Under 'Brucecasts)[] at about the 27 minute mark....
http://www.brucekellyandcompany.com/

 Well worth a listen...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 31, 2011)

Just giving a bump since the clock is ticking...[&:] []


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 1, 2011)

Fargo won.  Congrats, guys!  I'm surprised no one from Fargo is on here (that I know of).


----------

